

The Trons - all robots band - Tichy
http://www.myspace.com/thtrons

======
ArcticCelt
Those robots surely listened to some Joy Division in their youth for their
influence :)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUr8wj3nG9c>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LAW7BdJ4gM>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flVEoNuEYgE>

------
jamesbritt
Are they as cool as Genghis Tron?

<http://www.genghistron.com>

------
jjfarren
is this robot music or what ? why is it here ? not appropriated

~~~
Tichy
Submit something better, please.

Sure, it is just some guy building some robots, but I didn't think it much
worse than the average HN content lately (Yahoo resignation letter
generator/10 things whatever whatever/Learn how to program/etc.). Cheered me
up, anyway.

No, reconsidering it, but given that the Yahoo-Resignation-Tool already has 44
points, I really can't feel bad about my submission.

